# Some old pics



## leviatan (May 9, 2007)

1. P. aeruginosa L1





2. Popa spurca crassa L1





3.





4.

An adult female Popa spurca crassa





5.

Chloroharpax modesta almost an adult





6.





7.

Empusa fasciata





8.





9.

And another pics of Ch. modesta





10.





Another extra fotos

11.

Black widow





12.

Male Eublepharis macularius





13.

A couple of Eublepharis macularius





14.

Poelicotheria ornata





15. Teeth of Pterinochilus murinus (red form)





16.





Okey enough !


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

Some very nice pics!


----------



## Jenn (May 10, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Your're a brave person to get that close to an obt... Does it have the normal baboon temper?


----------



## OGIGA (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 16, 2007)

They all have such amazing eyes!!


----------

